
Sharon Van Etten found the drive to make music again - kikitee
https://www.huckmag.com/art-and-culture/music-2/remind-me-tomorrow-interview-sharon-van-etten/
======
markoman
Her most well known song is 'Every time the sun comes up﻿', which features in
the Volvo Wedding & Lighthouse commerical which came out a few year years ago.
Another widely played song of hers is 'Taking Chances', but there are several
others. She is an original but raw talent and her videos are a bit uneven but
when she shines, the result is brilliance. She is influencing others, and that
is always a good sign.

------
tdumitrescu
HN crowd is more likely to know her from her acting role on _The OA_, but she
was putting out great music long before that. Can't wait for the new album to
arrive in a few days.

~~~
ambivalents
It's available on Spotify now.

------
oceanghost
A soul so much more beautiful than mine...

I want every town, I need you to know There's nothing left to sell me, I'm
broke I just want these holes for when I try to run For no reason, or so I'm
told Don't you think I know you're only trying to save yourself Don't you
think I know you're only trying to save yourself Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh Ancient
in one long, incidental month You had a bad day, I want home You still make me
smile, as much as I am reeling It has been a while, please don't make me show
I'm not your gal Don't you think I know you're only trying to save yourself
Don't you think I know you're only trying to save yourself Just like everyone
else Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh Try and make me feel like I'm
your number one Every other one, well, shit, get real Know you're balding
still, you're older than you feel Think a little harder, a little modest and
humble be I won't wait around Don't you think I know you're only trying to
save yourself Don't you think I know you're only trying to save yourself Just
like everyone else You're just like everyone else You're just like everyone
else You're just like everyone else

